# Austrian T-Mobile Bundesliga 11-12 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 10, 2008)

Austria Wien v Rapid Wien
 11/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.85 3.10 2.35 All Bets (23) 
Kapfenberg v Mattersburg
 12/11/2008 18:30 GMT
  2.30 3.25 2.80 All Bets (22) 
Linzer ASK v Sturm Graz
 12/11/2008 18:30 GMT
  3.10 3.20 2.15 All Bets (22) 
Ried v Salzburg
 12/11/2008 18:30 GMT
  3.50 3.15 2.00 All Bets (22) 
SK Austria Kärnten v Altach
 12/11/2008 18:30 GMT
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (22)


----------

